# Sports groups



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone Know of any good social sports groups to join in Hamilton??


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

what sports are you into? there are tonnes! 

I have a few visits to make to clubs in Auckland and based on the recommendations of people on this site I found loads - made contact and have been invited to join them when I finally get out there!  All seem very friendly and willing to help you get settled in!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Melville United (the suburb around the Hospital) soccer club have a 6 a side social tournament coming up in October and I note one of their requirements is the 'ability in after match socialising'.
Welcome to www.melvilleunited.co.nz
You could contact them and see if there's a space for you in a team.

Also try Claudelands Rovers, and North Hamilton football clubs. They usually have social teams I think.

The university runs indoor soccer over the summer too.
There's social rugby teams dotted about too.


----------

